# T5 vs. PC - which is best??



## CountryCowfreak (Jan 31, 2007)

Howdy neighbors! I have a 36 gal bowfront tank that I have set up as an Amazon stream biotype: amazon,melon,broad & narrow leaf chain swords; 12 neon tetras at the moment; driftwood that colors the water like tea...I need to bump the lighting up from the present 1 watt/gal to around 2 watts/gal. I am looking at either 1) a 30" Current single Satellite PC fixture w/ appropriate 65W lamp, or 2) a pair of Coralife 30" freshwater dual strip T5 fixtures w/ 2 18W lamps each (total=72W). I am interested in knowing which option my fellow aquatic gardeners think is best, and why. I am trying to keep things low(er) tech. I am also open to discussion re. options, suppliers, etc. I am new to the hobby and want to learn. Thanks!


----------



## goalcreas (Nov 20, 2006)

I actually use one Current Satellite 65 watt PC fixture with a Sunpaq dual daylight 10,000k / 6700k bulb AND a coralife 36 watt T5 NO light. This is above a 29 gallon, and I just love it. I know of those who swear by the coralife T5 alone and Roy Deki's tank of the month for Jan (I think it was Jan)
Was a 20 gal long with two of those, or one and a PC, but it did use at least one of those.

If you buy a refurb (look and act brand new) Satellite from tri-city tropical fish it is only about $41 and then the 30" coralife from Fish Supplies, Online Fish Supplies, Aquarium Products, Aquarium Accessories at Big Al's Online is also about $35, so you can get the combo for just a little more then two coralife fixtures.
If you get the Satellite from Tri City Tropicals, it will come with a Sunpaq 10,000k / Actinic bulb, for Reef set ups, but if you ask, they will give you the dual daylight, or the straight 10,000k or the straight 6700k bulb. They might charge you $5 for it, or they may not, but it is worth asking for up front, or you will end up haveing to fork out the money to replace it anyway.
Hope this helps you some.


----------



## niko (Jan 28, 2004)

CountryCowfreak,

Please read what I wrote here:
http://www.aquaticplantcentral.com/forumapc/equipment/37471-60cm-lighting-full-spectrum.html

To me VHO as well as PCs are things from the past. I have used PCs on about 10 or so tanks and still have 6 tanks with them but as soon as I have to replace them I will switch to T5HO.

The T5HO are amazingly efficient. If you decide to buy them make sure you get the "HO" (High Output) and not the regular ones. The Coralife T5 fixtures look cool, but have the regular T5, not the HO.

Also make sure each bulb has it's own reflector. The Coralife fixture has two T5 bulbs with one reflector for both. In addition to that the bulbs are crammed too close together. Its two T5 bulbs amount to essentially one 36 watt PC bulb. A lot of the light is lost due to the bad placing of the tubes.

The Satelite fixture contains a PC bulb... If Satelite doesn't publish the light spectrum of this bulb then you have no idea what quality of the light you are buying. Kelving rating alone is a laughable way to compare bulbs and I admit I've been using it for a long time. Search around and find out what is the spectrum of the Satelite bulb. You need spectrum that is similar to the Giesemann T5HO.

--Nikolay


----------



## turtlehead (Nov 27, 2004)

I've used both, but I must say that T5 rocks! I use it on a 10g and a 40g. The plants love it.


----------



## freydo (Jan 7, 2006)

i've just gotten the Giesemann Power Chrome midday T5HO, along with individual Tek reflectors. the light output is amazing. i would highly recommend.


----------



## turtlehead (Nov 27, 2004)

TEK lights are pricey but worth it. I love mine.


----------



## CountryCowfreak (Jan 31, 2007)

*Thanks to all...*

Thanks to all who responded to my post--for the links to Tri City and Big Al's (goalcreas), the reefgeek link (niko), and of course the kindly advice and feedback offered by all (goalcreas, niko, turtlehead, and freydo). I think that I will do two of the Coralife T5 NO fixtures for now, as that is about all that my budget can handle for the time being. Happy trails to all!


----------



## Jimbo205 (Feb 2, 2006)

Niko, those are amazing. Thank you for the link. 

I can't wait to see what else comes on the market with T5's. 

For now that is out of my price range. 

Home Depot sells T5 bulbs (not the ones you mention though) but no light fixtures that they will work in. 

You guys know more about T5's than anyone I know. 

Thank you. 

Jim


----------

